# UCLA-What's so great about it?



## Theresa Miller (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm applying to UCLA film school for the directing program. I've heard of course that USC is better, I know that. And that Chapman is Cali's "best kept secret". But what's good about UCLA's film program besides the name UCLA?? I couldn't find anything particularly unique about it. Besides the fact that I'd rather go their than USC because you own your films at UCLA and I heard that at USC you might not get to direct!!! 

But anyway, if you could tell me some GOOD things about UCLA's program, that would help a lot! Thanks


----------



## Ard23 (Jul 28, 2008)

I would question your assumption that "of course" USC is better. Both schools are very different and offer different things. USC for sure has more resources b/c it is a private institution, and UCLA is constantly falling victim to California's state budget cuts. UCLA is a much smaller and more intimate program - only 18 directors per year. The emphasis is independent film and personal storytelling; however you still derive all of the benefits of being located in Hollywood (ie visits and classes taught by industry professionals, work opportunities, etc.) It really depends on what you want to do. If you are committed to making mainstream films and working your way up within the Hollywood system, USC might be a better bet. The school is definitely better connected. If you truly want to be a writer/director and think your projects will have a bit more of an independent flavor, UCLA might be better. But again these are sort of stereotypes, as I'm sure there are plenty of people at USC who are committed to indie filmmaking (not so much vice versa, however). If you have other more specific questions about the program I'd be happy to answer them. Its helps me procrastinate from the script I'm supposed to be writing.


----------



## Daniel G (Jul 29, 2008)

My interests lay in independent filmmaking as well and I'm gonna be at USC this Fall. I had the same stereotyped impression (it's valid to some extent), but after a long chat with one of the senior professors, I was convinced that USC is committed to both, as well as LA as a whole industry. In film school you can be nothing but an independent filmmaker anyway. I also think it's not a bad idea (as someone who loves films by dead forgotten frenchmen) to understand the craft of storytelling to a wider audience. 

Anyway, UCLA is a great film school too! But I don't think the analogy applies between the two as much as it does between say, NYU and USC, or Columbia and UCLA. 

In my Personal Statement to USC I mentioned USC alumnus Greg Araki (Doom Generation, Mysterious Skin) and we had a chat about him, and Araki is nothing BUT independent. And if USC was truly committed to only producing filmmakers of the big budget hollywood mould, there's no way in hell they would have accepted me. Like I said, dead frenchmen!

Good luck.


----------



## Theresa Miller (Jul 29, 2008)

Is it true that at USC even if you are accepted for the Directing program you might not get to direct??


----------



## Ard23 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, that was my feeling (that its a stereotype).

Everyone gets to direct if they want to direct, I think its just a matter of only certain people getting selected to make school-funded thesis films.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 29, 2008)

USC doesn't have a directing program.

You would enter under the Production division.  Unfortunately, the school has the rep of "directors don't get to direct" because so many people come here thinking, "I'm gonna be a director!!  Woo frickin' hoo!"

and then they discover that they don't like it as much as cinematography...editing...writing...producing...production design...sound design.

So they end up specializing in something different, and they built relationships that allow them to hold those positions on theses and 546/547.

The directors, though?  They direct.  

No matter what, you'll be doing 507 and 508, where you have to direct, and there's the 546/547s every semester.  You can get a thesis, I'm not sure exactly how the process works, but even without the school's resources, they're completely doable.

And you don't have to do one, actually...

Also, so many people use the working relationships they build here to make films outside of school.  I know three that are being made this summer, I'm crewing on two of them.


And the "USC only makes crappy blockbuster filmmakers" is soooo not true.  Lucas isn't our only alum, you know.  One of our alums, her latest feature was the top grossing GLBTA film last year.  That's just the first that came to my mind.

There is no "best" film school.  There's just the best one for you.


----------



## Theresa Miller (Jul 29, 2008)

> There is no "best" film school. There's just the best one for you.



That's a true statement if there ever was one. Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all...

I'm between USC and UCLA yet.
Thinking, analysing...

So, at USC there is not a Director's Program?
Not that I want ONLY direct, but would be great to have it on the program.

Anyway, both are on Holywood, what I think it's really good.

Anyone have more considerations between the courses?


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 18, 2008)

At USC, they assume no prior experience.  Everyone starts at page one technically, because they only require storytelling behavior.

Over the course of the first year, students discover and/or determine what they wish to emphasize in....directing, cinematography, writing, producing, editing, production design...similar to NYU and Columbia.

It's not a conservatory.


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool.


Liked the way USC does. Especially because my acknowledgements are almost all in screenplay. 
The emphasize you choose is just ONE? Sorry the redundance, but let's say you choose directing, you can have a second preference to study more about, like cinematography?

And about UCLA? Does someone have any comment?


----------



## Ard23 (Sep 18, 2008)

UCLA also assumes no prior experience. However each discipline is a separate program that you must specifically apply to: directing, cinematography, producing, screenwriting. In the directing program you will do all of the above but it is a program specifically structured for directors. However directors can "dual-track" and also get a degree in cinematography if they choose to do so, and can take classes in the screenwriting and producers' programs. But they are each distinct programs with different faculty.

I go there for directing and love it. Considering how hard it is to get into any of these schools, I would strongly encourage you to apply to both USC and UCLA (as well as the other top programs). I knew I wanted UCLA over USC, but if I didn't get into UCLA I would have gladly gone to USC instead. Hopefully you'll have the luxury of having to make a decision.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 18, 2008)

As a screenwriter, Ard, I never knew that about UCLA.  I always assumed because they make you apply to specific disciplines, you had to be experienced as one, similar to AFI.

Zumbi, at USC, they don't force you to do any one thing.  Most students just tend to figure out that there's one discipline that gives them infinite pleasure.  The way it's structured, though, you can study whatever you wish.  Want to take advanced editing AND cinematography classes?  Go for it.  You make your own program here.


----------



## Ard23 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, well you are not expected to be experienced but I suppose you are expected to be focused and "passionate" (i hate that overused word) about the specific area you are applying for. However, its fairly common for someone to come out of the directing program and become an editor, or graduate the producing program and become a screenwriter. Taking classes across the disciplines is encouraged. I'm a directing student, but have done plenty tons of writing, and have had producing and cinematography duties forced upon me against my will. However, if you are in the directing program you have to direct specific film projects that are part of the curriculum, and every director has to make a thesis film to graduate.


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you very much, guys! REALLY helpful comments!

Ard23:

Thank you very much for your comments.
If I got this straight, just UCLA have a program for directors, PLUS you can also do CINEMATOGRAPHY?
I understood they are different programs, and actually, direction would be the MFA PRODUCTION, right? And in this course, you can CHOOSE the classes you want to attend?

If is this, UCLA is the school for me. Direction with emphasys in CINEMATOGRAPHY is the path I need to follow. Screenplay would be the third (also because screnplay I'm studying on the last 4 years by my own).

Please, if yo ucan, would like to know more about UCLA.
Do you think that UCLA would provide me a better experience in direction+cinematography?


----------



## Ard23 (Sep 21, 2008)

Zumbi,

The "MFA Production" program really has two different disciplines under it: directing and cinematography. You have to apply to one or the other. Director's applications are evaluated by directing faculty, cinematography applications by cinematography faculty. Each incoming class  consists of 18 directors and 3 cinematographers. In your first year, the directing and cinematography programs are identical--you take all the same classes together. Both directors and DPs must write/direct two films, and shoot two films (not your own films, but classmates' films). In second year, the two programs diverge. Cinematographers have their own specific classes, plus they shoot as many films as they can, both in and outside of UCLA. Those accepted into the cinematography track cannot  take directing classes or switch to the directing track in their second year (however their are classes where you collaborate with directors). However, directors CAN double-track and do both directing and cinematography, and take as many cinematography classes as they want. If you're interested in both, I'd advise applying to the directing program, as you can essentially "double major" and do cinematography as well. However, if you think based on your background, etc. that you'd have a better shot at getting in via the cinematography route, you still get to direct two films your first year, plus of course can continue directing films outside of school, and get crew from directing students. Since the programs begin identical, close friendships/ contacts are formed by the directing and cinematography students immediately.

Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 22, 2008)

HI Ard23

You REALLY have answered my questions. Thank you!
Just one more thing (sorry, english is not my first language, you probably have noticed):
I'm just wondering what you mean about DOUBLE-TRACK? Can I do the DIRECTING program AND take as many as CINEMATOGRAPHY CLASSES I can? Without change to CINEMATOGRAPHY COURSE? This would be really nice! 

The thing is: I want so badly to learn the DIRECTION AND CINEMATOGRAPHY. BOTH skills really interest me. 
If I do cinematography, DIRECTING skills won't be so strong. But MAYBE if I do DIRECTING, I can have ALSO strong skills in CINEMATOGRAPHY ( If I take ALL the cinematography classes I can. Sure I will!

Well, doubts, doubts... Kill us!

Ard 23... Thank you very much for all your help and patience. Maybe we can meet ourselves at UCLA?
What course  are you attending?


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 22, 2008)

PRICES:

ANOTHER THING:
What are the PRICES per year for the DIRECTING and CINEMATOGRAPHY classes?
I saw at the web site, but I still didn't know exactly wath the maths means.


----------



## Ard23 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, you can do directing and also take DP classes. You can also get a dual degree in both directing and cinematography, though that isn't necessary.

I assume you're an international student, meaning you cannot qualify as a California resident. Therefore you would be paying full tuition, which is approximately 25,000 a year. Though TAships in your second and third year will take care of a piece of this tuition cost.

Also, being as english is not your first language, a word of advice: Make sure your application materials are very well-written. Poorly written essays is the fastest way to sabotage your application. A lot of weight is put on how well you can express yourself on paper, in order to advance to being able to express yourself in person during the interview. I recommend getting someone fluent in English to work with you, or at least proof-read all of your materials.


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you again, mate!

Yeah, English is not my first language.
I'll take car with my materials. Thanks for the advice.

When you have time, can you please explain for me what is TA Ships?

ANother thing... After one year studying at UCLA, I can be considered a RESIDENT IN CALIFORNIA, and so, be able to pay the RESIDENT tuition?

Thank you again.


----------



## dharmagirl (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't think so but you should take a look at their website:

http://www.registrar.ucla.edu/faq/residencefaq.htm

I know if you move to CA from another state you can definitely become a resident after a year but I am not sure if you are an international student since you won't be a citizen.  Everyone I have dealt with in the administration has been really helpful, don't be shy about giving them a call.


----------



## wannabe2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Statement of Purpose question. To all who have or will be applying to UCLA. Unlike last year, I'm going to submit an application to UCLA. I'm interested in any opinions about the Statement of Purpose. As far as I can tell, UCLA doesn't request a creative submission unless selected for an interview. That being said, I imagine they place a significant emphasis on the SOP. They qualify their desires to attract a diverse population, but how personal should I be in this essay? Also, how long should it be? They mention the treatment should be 2 pages. Is that also true for the statement? 

Any advice would be helpful. Also, I'm assuming giving its geographic proximity, many applicants have or will apply to USC. So if you have any suggestions about that application I'm all ears (or eyes).


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 2, 2008)

Me too!


----------

